# Just moved to Tijuana. Seeking new friends.



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just moved to Tijuana and seeking other expats to explore Tijuana and socialize. I live in Fracc Tomas Aquino between San Ysidro and Otay Mesa.


----------

